# A challenge of sorts



## mmayo (Dec 14, 2019)

I make pens for the troops each year with the Antelope Valley Woodturners Club.  We manage to make fifty pens every year and get them to people in uniform serving our country.

My idea is to get some help from YOU to do something similar.  Yes, I know you may have done this and may do it again this year, me too.  That said, let’s make 100-120 pens from IAP or at least some of us.  I just bought 120 Nutmeg colored Spectraply pen blanks today to do this project.  I live near Edwards Air Force base, Know a retired colonel from the Air Force, a flight surgeon nurse, a current pilot/instructor and a retired engineer who regularly goes to Edwards.  They will make sure our pens get to the right people on the base.

The kits are an issue, but I can buy those too if you cannot or will not. I hope you will at least be willing to turn them and press them into finished pens.  If you want to participate and know of a local base where you want the pens to go, that is fine too.

The idea could be as simple as you stepping up via email or a message to me.  I’ll send the blanks via a small flat rate box at least and if needed the kits.  Slimline or Saturn or a similar pen style from CSUSA sounds great.  The design is yours.  If you want them to go to service people at Edwards, send them back.  If you have a local base, you will be responsible for delivery.  Please know for sure that any pens returned to me will be donated from all of IAP, not me.

Ideas, send me your thoughts.


----------



## mark james (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi Mark.  I will pledge 20 finished pens.  I suspect they will be done by the end of January, if not sooner. I will send them to you to donate as you wish, I have been watching for a pen charity to pair up with.

I also assist with the woodturners with visual impairments and do realize that the kits are an issue.  But a little from a many folks does make a difference.  

Be well, Mark


----------



## mmayo (Dec 14, 2019)

We are at 40/120 so far...  the water is fine, jump in.


----------



## WarEagle90 (Dec 14, 2019)

Evening, Mark.  I'll commit to 10 finished pens (I'll furnish kits).  Pens will be returned to you for distribution.  PM to follow with mailing address.  Many thanks for organizing this wonderful contribution.  We can never do enough to show our appreciation and gratitude for those that stand guard and protect our way of life.


----------



## mmayo (Dec 14, 2019)

50/120 and thanks


----------



## 1shootist (Dec 15, 2019)

I'll pledge a minimun of 10 completed pens...more if time allows, when do I need to have them back to you ?
I can furnish kits & blanks myself and will offer to help you on more blanks if you need them.

Russ


----------



## PBorowick (Dec 15, 2019)

I can commit to 10 pens.  I will furnish the kits if you will send me the blanks.


----------



## mmayo (Dec 15, 2019)

1shootist said:


> I'll pledge a minimun of 10 completed pens...more if time allows, when do I need to have them back to you ?
> I can furnish kits & blanks myself and will offer to help you on more blanks if you need them.
> 
> Russ
> ...


----------



## mmayo (Dec 15, 2019)

70/120 and looking pretty good so far - just a couple more


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm in for at least 10.  If my own blanks are okay, there's plenty of wood in the shop.  (will stick with USA grown species and/or SpectraPly).
earl


----------



## KenB259 (Dec 15, 2019)

Count me in for 10. I’ll use my own hardware and blanks, if that is okay. PM me where to ship them and I’ll send them to you for distribution. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Pollock29 (Dec 15, 2019)

I would be honored to do 10 pens, but my supply of product is depleted due to the holidays. If you are willing to send me, I will turn, assemble, and return to you.
Thanks for the opportunity. This is new to me, so let me know what to do next!


----------



## mmayo (Dec 15, 2019)

Cool deal, 90 so far.  I especially like the distribution throughout the US.

Especially thanks fo supplying stuff.  I will buy kits and ship kits and blanks to anyone wishing them.  If we get more than can be used at Edwards (doubtful) there is a Marine logistics depot out in the nearby desert at Barstow.

I sent a request for CSUSA to give us a good price for Streamline kits, we will see if they can.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Dec 15, 2019)

Mark:
Have 10 pen read to send. 
Charlie


----------



## mmayo (Dec 15, 2019)

If and when you have pens send them to me for distribution to the two bases.

Mark Mayo
30340 Rollingoak Drive 
Tehachapi CA 93561

I’ll post photos on this site of what we produced before delivery.


----------



## mmayo (Dec 15, 2019)

Thanks to DieselDoc or Charlie we are at 100


----------



## mark james (Dec 15, 2019)

PBorowick said:


> I can commit to 10 pens.  I will furnish the kits if you will send me the blanks.



Mark, I'll cover sending blanks to Paul - I already have his address.


----------



## PBorowick (Dec 15, 2019)

Mark,
If we can use our own blanks and not the spectra ply I can do that.  I THINK I have a few extra blanks laying around....


----------



## wolf creek knives (Dec 15, 2019)

Hey Mark.  Put me down for 5 but I'll probably do more depending on when you need them sent by.  I don't want to over commit and fall short.  I'll also use my own blanks and kits.  I'll just need to know when you want them and a mailing address.  Thanks for doing this Mark, this is a very worthy cause and I'm sure will be well received.


----------



## SteveJ (Dec 15, 2019)

I'll do 10 also.  Let us know if you want us to use the spectra ply.


----------



## mmayo (Dec 15, 2019)

Folks, use what you wish.  I will supply both kits and blanks to those who would like them.  From the start, this is to help others and recognize their service.  If you make them in a day, I’ll take them.  If you make them in a month, I’ll take them.  Edwards Air Force Base has 5,000 workers.  I’m not sure how many are active military, but our efforts will be appreciated for sure.  I’ll will get the pens to the base and the service people.


----------



## mmayo (Dec 15, 2019)

I’m using Spectraply though you can use what you wish.

Thanks, really THANKS to all of you


----------



## mmayo (Dec 15, 2019)

New thought, delivery should be in a tube rather than a plastic pen kit bag.  I will get those from WoodTurningz.


----------



## KenB259 (Dec 15, 2019)

mmayo said:


> New thought, delivery should be in a tube rather than a plastic pen kit bag. I will get those from WoodTurningz.



Are these the tubes you want them shipped in?




Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mmayo (Dec 15, 2019)

WoodTurningz has agreed to give us a special sale price on the tubes.  I always like them, their service and like them even more now.


----------



## keithlong (Dec 15, 2019)

I will pledge to make 20, but it will be after the holidays before I can do them, if you have extra kits that would be great.


----------



## mmayo (Dec 15, 2019)

keithlong said:


> I will pledge to make 20, but it will be after the holidays before I can do them, if you have extra kits that would be great.



I will place an order for kits tomorrow and also buy tubes for the pens pledged so far. I’m hoping CSUSA can be helpful, but I’ll buy in any case.

I too know very well how stressful the holiday season is for pen turners since I am one.  I’ll send the kits to those asking for them when I get them.  When I get your pens, photographs will be made and I’ll arrange for delivery. This is NOT a pens for the holidays deal, just a tiny thanks for those who serve.


----------



## keithlong (Dec 16, 2019)

Thank you for getting this going again. I participated in group of retired military men and women a few years back and we would meet one sunday each month and make pens for the troops. We done it for 3 years and then it just died out. The kits and wood was donated. I also would take 20 kits home each month and turn them in my shop and return the finished pens the next month.


----------



## mmayo (Dec 16, 2019)

We have reached 135 in pledged pens for service people.  Great effort.  Do not feel left out, if you want to donate a pen or 10 send them to me and they will be delivered to the base.

I just ordered 50 kits for those wishing kits, they are CSUSA Apprentice Roadster pens just like a Saturn.  I also ordered 150 - 3/4” clear plastic tubes at a discounted price courtesy of WoodTurningz.  The blanks were ordered the other day and were in stock.  When I get the kits and blanks, I’ll ship to those requesting them.

If you want kits or blanks, please send an email to me (not PM) with your shipping address and full name.


----------



## bertha (Dec 16, 2019)

Subscribed to this one


----------



## mmayo (Dec 16, 2019)

Some helpful news.  Craft Supplies USA, CSUSA, refunded 50% of my payment for the kits and shipping.  Thanks to a kind company!


----------



## mmayo (Dec 20, 2019)

First arrivals are spectacular thanks to Earl McLain. He included honeycomb blanks and hybrid burl to spice it up. No doubt that Earl’s pens will be cherished. You really have to hold the pens to appreciate them, great work. 

Kits are here and the tubes are at the post office for pickup tomorrow. The blanks have yet to arrive.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 20, 2019)

Uh...Mark, i haven't finished a pen yet for this project--and when i do, they will pale in comparison to the array that someone else sent!!  This explains your e-mail from earlier tonight when you mentioned "nice pens".  Let's find out who really did these and give proper credit.  They are an outstanding set of work!!
earl


----------



## KenB259 (Dec 21, 2019)

Mailed mine out this morning. Your email said slim lines, so that’s what I used. You should be getting them next Thursday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mmayo (Dec 21, 2019)

The variety of pens will be great. Thanks to all.


----------



## mmayo (Dec 23, 2019)

Charles Gabriel’s pens just arrived, that brings us up to 30 finished. Thanks for you excellent and creative work. 

My order from Cousineau was slated for delivery yesterday, but it is the holidays...  I’ll ship kits and some kind of wood soon in any case. 

Thanks.


----------



## mmayo (Dec 23, 2019)

Sorry the last set was from KenB259


----------



## GraiDawg (Dec 23, 2019)

i bought a bunch of the nutmeg and charcoal blanks. i am willing to front blanks to people who need  them, and wouldn't mind some kits for the project


----------



## Dieseldoc (Dec 23, 2019)

mmayo said:


> First arrivals are spectacular thanks to Earl McLain. He included honeycomb blanks and hybrid burl to spice it up. No doubt that Earl’s pens will be cherished. You really have to hold the pens to appreciate them, great work.
> 
> Kits are here and the tubes are at the post office for pickup tomorrow. The blanks have yet to arrive.


Just to make correction who pen's are shown, they are from Dieseldoc with pride for a great cause.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Dec 23, 2019)

mmayo said:


> Charles Gabriel’s pens just arrived, that brings us up to 30 finished. Thanks for you excellent and creative work.
> 
> My order from Cousineau was slated for delivery yesterday, but it is the holidays...  I’ll ship kits and some kind of wood soon in any case.
> 
> Thanks.


Not my pen's shown. Dieseldoc


----------



## mmayo (Dec 23, 2019)

This project is working great, but my ability to credit folks is substandard. Rest assured, I appreciate you and your splendid work. 

The troops will love them. 

I’m sure you all are as busy as I am and the stress is substantial. I had a good day with $500 in sales today alone. My lathe and other tools will be busy restocking.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 24, 2019)

Dieseldoc said:


> Just to make correction who pen's are shown, they are from Dieseldoc with pride for a great cause.



It only took a glance for me to know they weren't my work!!  Beautiful bunch of pens Doc!!
earl


----------



## mmayo (Dec 24, 2019)

Pens and blanks are in the mail. I still need one address. KeithLong please give me an address


----------



## mmayo (Dec 27, 2019)

All pens and kits have shipped, all will arrive by Monday.  Thanks Keith


----------



## wolf creek knives (Dec 27, 2019)

Mark, you should be getting my pens today or tomorrow.  Shows leaving Bakersfield yesterday.


----------



## PBorowick (Dec 27, 2019)

I ordered my kits yesterday and will have them Monday.  I will be sending them over when they are completed!


----------



## GraiDawg (Dec 27, 2019)

confused me today. got some kits, so turning sunday etc


----------



## EricRN (Dec 29, 2019)

mmayo said:


> I make pens for the troops each year with the Antelope Valley Woodturners Club.  We manage to make fifty pens every year and get them to people in uniform serving our country.
> 
> My idea is to get some help from YOU to do something similar.  Yes, I know you may have done this and may do it again this year, me too.  That said, let’s make 100-120 pens from IAP or at least some of us.  I just bought 120 Nutmeg colored Spectraply pen blanks today to do this project.  I live near Edwards Air Force base, Know a retired colonel from the Air Force, a flight surgeon nurse, a current pilot/instructor and a retired engineer who regularly goes to Edwards.  They will make sure our pens get to the right people on the base.
> 
> ...


Mark,  I’ll send you a couple pens tomorrow.
Eric


----------



## mmayo (Dec 30, 2019)

More pens have arrived and all kits and blanks requested have been shipped. 

These were marked “the Bennetts” wolf creek MT. THANKS 

Shortly I promise to rectify any pens sent by correctly giving credit. Stay tuned


----------



## mmayo (Dec 30, 2019)

Correction

These pens were made and donated by Charles Gabriel of Livermore CA. Thanks


----------



## mmayo (Dec 30, 2019)

Correction

These pens were made and donated by Ken


----------



## mmayo (Jan 2, 2020)

My 10 Nutmeg Spectraply are turned and cleaned with DNA. Finish soon and assemble.


----------



## mmayo (Jan 3, 2020)

These pens arrived today from Eric Nitz. The description was: (L-R): Bolivian rosewood/platinum, bloodwood/platinum, vintage cellulose acetate/gunmetal and vintage cellulose acetate platinum. Wonderful stuff. 

Yesterday I confirmed our Edwards Air Force base pilot will handle pen distribution. Only service people will get them. They have about 1,000 pilots and we will make over a hundred of them happy with a great new pen. Thanks to all and keep them coming.


----------



## mmayo (Jan 5, 2020)

The Air Force pilot who agreed to be our distribution contact at Edwards Air Force Bass has asked for a short paper describing how the pen gift came about and I drafted this.  Let me know if you like it and if you are sending pens from a state no listed.

Congratulations 

You have received a pen made just for you by a small group of members in IAP, the International Association of Penturners.  The penturners are from many states around the nation including Ohio, Alabama, Texas, Oregon, Indiana, Michigan, Georgia, California, Montana, Colorado, and New Jersey.  Their only wish is to provide a small thank you for your good work in the Air Force.  

To see the post on the IAP website follow this link:  





__





						A challenge of sorts
					

I make pens for the troops each year with the Antelope Valley Woodturners Club.  We manage to make fifty pens every year and get them to people in uniform serving our country.  My idea is to get some help from YOU to do something similar.  Yes, I know you may have done this and may do it again...



					www.penturners.org
				




Your pen can accept a refill cartridge by gently pulling it apart in the middle typically.  There are a variety of pens, but they all use Cross or Parker style refills.

Once again, thank you.


----------



## WarEagle90 (Jan 5, 2020)

Mark, I like the note.  I do have one suggestion, after "your good work in the Air Force" add "and for your dedicated service to our country"  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jan 5, 2020)

mmayo said:


> The Air Force pilot who agreed to be our distribution contact at Edwards Air Force Bass has asked for a short paper describing how the pen gift came about and I drafted this.  Let me know if you like it and if you are sending pens from a state no listed.
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> ...





WarEagle90 said:


> Mark, I like the note.  I do have one suggestion, after "your good work in the Air Force" add "and for your dedicated service to our country"  Just my 2 cents.



I like what you've written here Mark.  It's very fitting and I also like Dan's (WarEagle90) suggested statement.  Will you be doing this throughout the year?  I'm hoping things slow down and I can do more in the very near future.  Thanks again for putting this all together.


----------



## KenB259 (Jan 5, 2020)

I like it and I also like Dan’s suggestion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mmayo (Jan 5, 2020)

wolf creek knives said:


> I like what you've written here Mark.  It's very fitting and I also like Dan's (WarEagle90) suggested statement.  Will you be doing this throughout the year?  I'm hoping things slow down and I can do more in the very near future.  Thanks again for putting this all together.



I will gladly continue to do this as long as I take breath.  They have over 1000 pilots and or other service people I have heard so more pens would help.  I am close to other bases like the Marine logistics depot in Barstow.  Heck CA has lots of bases...

I will edit the statement as suggested and I appreciate your suggested great pens.  As an intermediate pen turner I have much to learn and lots of room for improvement.  I like giving stuff away as much as selling it.


----------



## GraiDawg (Jan 5, 2020)

I have made and donated the kits i was given, i shall make more, can you send me the return address by pm please, i lost it


----------



## mmayo (Jan 6, 2020)

GraiDawg said:


> I have made and donated the kits i was given, i shall make more, can you send me the return address by pm please, i lost it



Mark Mayo 
30340 Rollingoak Drive 
Tehachapi CA 93561

Thanks


----------



## 1shootist (Jan 10, 2020)

Completed kits will very shortly be on the way to you Mark.

Mark is out of pen kits he has been mailing to folks to complete and return back to him.
Though he does still have blanks if anyone has kits to go with them that they wish to donate. I also have blanks I could ship for the same. Contact Mark or pm myself with your address for blanks if needed for this.

If anyone needs Marks address to ship completed pens to its in the post above this one.

If anyone has some spare kits they wouldnt mind donating please chime in if you want.


Thank you all and Thank you Mark for overseeing this drive.


----------



## mark james (Jan 10, 2020)

I'll be starting mine late next week when I get back to the shop.


----------



## 1shootist (Jan 10, 2020)

1shootist said:


> Completed kits will very shortly be on the way to you Mark.
> 
> Mark is out of pen kits he has been mailing to folks to complete and return back to him.
> Though he does still have blanks if anyone has kits to go with them that they wish to donate. I also have blanks I could ship for the same. Contact Mark or pm myself with your address for blanks if needed for this.
> ...


Pens have been shipped Mark, you should receive early part of next week.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jan 10, 2020)

mmayo said:


> Mark Mayo
> 30340 Rollingoak Drive
> Tehachapi CA 93561
> Thanks



Please keep this alive Mark.  I'm swamped right now but I'm sure I can come up with more pens and blanks.  If anyone is looking for Walnut blanks I've got several hundred board feet available but I'll need to cut it, but just for this project.  I will be switching to trim lines as I finally figured out why I stopped doing slim lines.  Also, I'd like to see some go to the Marines as they hold a special place in my heart.  Again, thanks for doing this and if I can help please don't hesitate to ask, I'll do what I can.


----------



## mmayo (Jan 12, 2020)

I just received these ten great gold slimlines from Frank D Mazur. He and several other IAP contributors included velvet pen bags with his pens. 

Mine will ready soon and by the end of the month I plan to deliver what I have to the base or a service person who works there. I will still accept pens, share the photos of their work and be sure they get to the base and people serving.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jan 12, 2020)

If you need any help Mark, please ask, I'll do what my time allows.  This is a great project!!!!!!!!


----------



## GraiDawg (Jan 12, 2020)

as a little aside, having the chance to do pens "not for sale" means the pressure is off, so personally my work has taken a quantum leap in quality. 
i am looking at what i do and how i do it. thanks


----------



## mmayo (Jan 15, 2020)

New pens arrived recently from R. George of Ennis Texas. They are varied in material, kits and will all be cherished. 

In a side note I have been slow at this project lately due to over 14 incidents of TIA (think small stroke) for my wife including three stays at hospitals. She is fine now and finally has a diagnosis and will get a confirmation diagnosis at UCLA soon. Life has been anything but turning pens in the shop. 

Fear not, the pens I have in hand next week will be delivered to the base or if I’m not allowed on base to a pilot who works on base. I’ll include the letter of explanation shown above with each pen plus any velvet bag or plastic tube. I’ve requested photos of people getting pens. 

I’ll continue to accept and pass on pens as I receive them documenting them as you have seen. 

Thanks to all


----------



## mmayo (Jan 16, 2020)

Here are my pens at last. The wood ones are a Spectraply called nutmeg. There was high variability which made them all a bit different. After seeing the wide variety sent in by other IAP contributors I exchanged some chrome for other finishes and added some acrylic acetate pens to fill up the rack. 

Keep them coming, I’m set to deliver the first round next week. The pilot lives less than a mile from me so when other pens arrive they will easily reach Edwards Air Force Base.


----------



## mmayo (Jan 16, 2020)

I received four very nice slims today from “Gary Green...” who lives in Sebastian, ? housed in four small black boxes. The post office placed their label over your return address. 

They look great and the troops will love them. Thanks.


----------



## mmayo (Jan 19, 2020)

Here are 14 more pens from Earl McLain of La Porte Indiana. Great looking and he sent refills too.


----------



## mark james (Jan 21, 2020)

I started my 20 today.  Have one finished, 8 sets drilled and tubed.  I hope to be done in about a week!


----------



## keithlong (Jan 22, 2020)

I am waiting on the weather here to warm up so that I can get in the shop. Hopefully very soon.


----------



## mmayo (Jan 22, 2020)

I have 75 pens in hand. If they arrived in velvet bags or black boxes they will be delivered as such. Others are housed in plastic tubes. The above statement of thanks goes with each pen. I deliver shortly depending on the pilot’s schedule. Thanks. 

As more pens arrive I will repeat the delivery to the base.


----------



## PBorowick (Jan 23, 2020)

I am hoping to get mine going this weekend.  My arthritis in my thumbs decided to flare up about a week ago and I haven't been able to do a dang thing.  It's amazing how much you use your thumbs for....


----------



## mmayo (Jan 24, 2020)

More pens and they are also very beautiful. This group is from Dan H. Hilyer from Waverly, Alabama. Thanks Dan. 

I deliver today 4:30-5:00 and the total is 96 pens!!!


----------



## mmayo (Jan 24, 2020)

Delivered to a pilot for delivery to the base by Monday. He wants each of his crew to get one first.  He stated that getting photos of the actual pilots would be a problem due to security, but he will get photos of the planes they pilot or service. 

He said THANKS TO ALL WHO MADE and DONATED PENS.  “ Wow, Mark! I just finished going through all the pens. The craftsmanship, quality, attention to detail and overall effort that went into all of those is nothing short of impressive. They’ll be well received.”


----------



## mmayo (Jan 24, 2020)

I can deliver pens to this pilot any time so keep those pens coming.


----------



## 1shootist (Jan 24, 2020)

mmayo said:


> He said THANKS TO ALL WHO MADE and DONATED PENS.  “ Wow, Mark! I just finished going through all the pens. The craftsmanship, quality, attention to detail and overall effort that went into all of those is nothing short of impressive. They’ll be well received.”




Fantastic ! Super happy to be involved in even the smallest way.


----------



## WarEagle90 (Jan 24, 2020)

Mark, many thanks for putting this challenge together and delivering the pens.  Such a worthy cause.


----------



## mmayo (Jan 28, 2020)

From the pilot. 

“ Good morning Mark. I’ve begun passing out the pens and they are a huge hit. The guys and gals are incredibly thankful!”


----------



## 1shootist (Jan 28, 2020)

Great to hear that !!


----------



## mmayo (Jan 29, 2020)

We are safe with these guys in the sky!

From the pilot of the refueling plane:

“Hey Mark! Attached are some pictures that have been released from our Public Affairs office. These were taken on a test/test support mission I flew a couple weeks ago by one of our Air Force photographers. These are F-22 Raptors over the LA basin and the Pacific Ocean. I’m not sure if they’re worth forwarding on but they are definitely cool photos that embody the spirit of our homeland defense and air superiority. Support personnel and pilots  are some of the men and women who are receiving the pens donated by the IAP.”


----------



## PBorowick (Jan 29, 2020)

Those are very cool!  Thank you for sharing them!


----------



## pshrynk (Jan 29, 2020)

It's always fascinating to see the flying bricks in action!


----------



## mark james (Jan 31, 2020)

They're in the mail Mark.


----------



## magpens (Jan 31, 2020)

I love planes !! . I love pictures of planes !!

Is there a way that pictures of Air Force planes ( like those shown above ) could be added to pens ? 

I don't have equipment to do that, but  maybe someone does ... if such is allowed.

I would even purchase pens which have pictures like the above.


----------



## mmayo (Jan 31, 2020)

mark james said:


> They're in the mail Mark.



They will join the others delivered. Thanks


----------



## mmayo (Feb 3, 2020)

Mark James’ pens arrived today and will be delivered to the pilot tomorrow.  I continue to wonder at everyone’s skill.

Thanks to all.


----------



## mmayo (Feb 24, 2020)

I guess I am naive and could not imagine some crazy looking at our effort and doing any harm to the troops. I originally asked for a single photo of the recipients of our pens. I was schooled by those in the Air Force and settled for plane photos, great ones. 

Today I received a photo of the tanker crew just before takeoff. All these folks received pens for sure - they look appreciative. 

Thanks again. Mark


----------

